# Grimm will be moonlighting



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Well it is about time Grimm earns his keep around the house so I was able to line him up a new job.... well actually he will officially start his new job when he is reunited with Patti in MA but I will give him a little bit of training on his new job today when I get home. I will have pictures later too (I hope).

Ohh and his Frat Bro is working on something special for him in the arts and crafts division.... no doubt I will be drafted in helping because, well, I have thumbs. There will not be pictures of this for a little while as we need some more items before we can begin the project. 

_ What, Ruq starting a thread to taunt another GSD board member???? Nothing against it in the rules cuz I read them! Not to mention this is a good taunting....._


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)




----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Okay, I'm intrigued about what Grimmi is going to be doing.

Jethro, well, I have quite an imagination for the arts and crafts projects of young german shepherds. It's been many moons but I can still visualize Miss Morgan's hostess donut sunday paper mache art project all over the beadboard in the kitchen...


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

arts and crafts lets see ripping apart the couch, rug or even remodeling window sill???

yes pics please!!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: littledmcarts and crafts lets see ripping apart the couch, rug or even remodeling window sill???
> 
> yes pics please!!


Destroyed, Um I mean, overturned flower gardens also.Rotatiling the garden maybe?? Dirty paw print pictures??

Can't wait for pictures..


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sleachy


Ditto.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

This sounds so fun! Can't wait for pics of all the above too!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I can't wait to see what Grimm's new job is!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You have thumbs


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66You have thumbs


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I really REALLY should not have had so much time to think about this..... the thoughts are definitely FLYING out of my brain..... Might be pictures tonight but it might be a weekend project.


----------



## marylou (Apr 21, 2006)

(I needed alot of popcorn 'cause I won't be able to see pics until next Wed. if you don't post them until this weekend...)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

AAAAAGGHHH!!







The torture! The SUSPENSE!! What kinda doofyjob could Grimm have?







What will The Frat Bro craft?







After Patti has chewed off all of her fingernails, will she begin on Aik and Zuzu's?









Tune in to find out!

I know I've got to!! Suspense... AAARRGGHH!!























Ruq, you are a *mastermind!!*


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

omg Patti your edit reason killed me!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

@ Patti!

Well Patti knows the work part of the story but not the craft part....

_Ruq wonders why Patti didn't ask about that_ <snicker>


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Geez and I was hoping to see pictures this evening.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL @ Ruq!


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

This weekend







I don't think I can stand the suspense!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

If it goes according to plan it should be worth the wait.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

But, isn't "If it goes according to plan" usually followed by an evil genius laugh??


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfBut, isn't "If it goes according to plan" usually followed by an evil genius laugh??




Ummmm would that be me or the dogs with the evil genius laugh?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Alright, what's the story morning glories? Get it out in the open or this devious genius might out the lot of you.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Checking in to see how the plot thickens







It IS the weekend after all!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

The plot thickens..... there is a new Frat Bro!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Dying here!!!!!!!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BJDimock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knooow. When are these pictures coming?!?!?!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

One phase hopefully this afternoon.


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Where's the pictures????


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

Oooops. Just found them.


----------

